# 300zx cutting out



## vuroomm (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi, I have owned my 300zx for 8 years and havent really had any problems that i couldnt figure out.I rebuilt the motor 3 years ago and it ran great. I recently added headers and now I have problems. I read somebody in 2003 had my same problem and I was wondering If they found out why and how they fixed there problem. My problem is my 300zx is spuddering running ruff and will die without any warning.I wait about 15 to 20 min. and it will start up. Now it will die just sitting at a idle. The more I try to fix or replace parts, the worse it seems to get.Please if anybody could help. [email protected]


----------



## vuroomm (Sep 23, 2006)

crank angle sensor


----------



## vuroomm (Sep 23, 2006)

I replaced my crank angle sensor and that fixed my dying problem.Now the knock sensor in disconnected.will that still make my car run like sh-t?


----------



## apudapus (Sep 8, 2005)

it will put it into safety boost (if you have a twin turbo). you need a knock sensor.


----------



## Lainey (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi, any help much appreciated. I own a 350Z, love the drive and not really that technical but wanting to learn and try the simple things. Reading the other posts my problem seems similar but I don't have to wait 10-15 mins. Z is happy driving along but pulling up to a junction or lights and it will stall, battery light comes on and then dead. It will however start straight away by turning the key. Car is only 8 months old and has had a 18K service in the last 2 months, just done 22K so I wouldn't have through it needed to go back again. Any ideas please. thanks in advance,


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Headers added and now you have problems? When you did your rebuild did you delete the EGR? If not, you may have a large vacuum leak from the drivers side header install from the EGR tube. Reconnect your knock sensor and double check header install (02 sensor wires, vacuum lines, bolts /nuts torqued, EGR?) and check for codes.

As for the 350Z, make the dealer warranty it. Recommend attaining a Factory Service Manual (FSM), a valuable resource of information if you plan to keep the car a long time. Z


----------

